# Ex-Navy Seal Shot Dead



## corvettels3 (Feb 3, 2013)

This is a horrible story I came across today. 

http://news.msn.com/us/ex-seal-chris-kyle-fatally-shot-on-gun-range

I hope this sob gets what he deserves..


----------



## #TheMatrix (Feb 3, 2013)

Heard it was at a shooting range....
Not even the middle east or some bunker .....
Just a plain shooting range.

Thats terrible


----------



## DADAWG (Feb 3, 2013)

i hope the whole story comes out on this .


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 3, 2013)

I hope that POS rots in a cell...


----------



## Braw16 (Feb 3, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> I hope that POS rots in a cell...



Exactly and well said a senseless tragedy.


----------



## AndroSport (Feb 3, 2013)

Heard about that. This young man was an American fucking hero... the POS that did this deserves torture.


----------



## Spongy (Feb 3, 2013)

I feel like there is a lot more to this story than we are being told.  I'm not a conspiracy kind of guy by any means, but something is off here...


----------



## LeanHerm (Feb 3, 2013)

Def more to the story here.  Which we probably won't ever find out.


----------



## JAXNY (Feb 3, 2013)

Still a piece of shit.


----------



## NbleSavage (Feb 3, 2013)

Agree re: need the motives to be outed. This doesn't seem like a random event.


----------



## JAXNY (Feb 3, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> I hope that POS rots in a cell...



Prison.... He sould be thrown out
Of a plane above Afghanistan with
A parachute and a tattoo on his
Forehead that says FUCK THE TALIBAN.


----------



## bubbagump (Feb 3, 2013)

Crying shame.  Chris was a good dude. One squared away mofo. I spoke with him a few times.  He always had a smile and a good attitude.


----------



## SFGiants (Feb 3, 2013)

AndroSport said:


> Heard about that. This young man was an American fucking hero... the POS that did this deserves torture.



Also sound like it's possible he was An American Fucking Bully also!


----------



## Azog (Feb 3, 2013)

Flay the man slowly. Piece by fucking piece.


----------



## Azog (Feb 3, 2013)

Maybe I am a nut job, but I do not feel like punishment for criminals is harsh enough. Tv's and tasty snacks do not equate to punishment to me. Time to get back to Hammurabi's Code. How many handless ex-thieves do you think it would take a kid to see before he decided a life of pilfering was not the way? My feelings mainly extended to murderers and child abusers. Anyone caught doing these sort of things should be severely, painfully punished. Sorry for the rant. Regardless if the victim was possibly acting like a douche, there is no justification for this punk to end his life. Once again, flay this motherfucker.


----------



## DADAWG (Feb 3, 2013)

Spongy said:


> I feel like there is a lot more to this story than we are being told.  I'm not a conspiracy kind of guy by any means, but something is off here...



heres something to think about


http://www.facebook.com/#!/photo.ph...50149448.49600.194105303992436&type=1&theater


----------



## Tilltheend (Feb 3, 2013)

Sad to hear RIP.


----------



## Yaya (Feb 3, 2013)

very sad news, i was shocked to hear this last night


----------



## regular (Feb 3, 2013)

corvettels3 said:


> I hope this sob gets what he deserves..



It's Texas, they'll kill him.


----------



## mattyice (Feb 3, 2013)

Chris Kyle supossedly punched out Jesse Ventura... anybody read his book?


----------



## RustyShackelford (Feb 3, 2013)

regular said:


> It's Texas, they'll kill him.


That's usually what we do here. After we house and feed them on death row for 20 years.


----------



## 63Vette (Feb 4, 2013)

Well fuck. There are three dead soldiers ... and forgive me for saying it but Post Traumatic Stress Disorder (PTSD) is probably at the root of this. 

We are bringing home thousands of soldiers with little to no debriefing and turning them loose in "The Real World". They are nowhere near mentally or emotionally prepared for what awaits them..... many snap, some become violent. 

I am a supporter of the death penalty and a strong conservative. Shoot this guy and put him out of his misery and then study his brain. Scientists need to start studying the brains of some of the many soldiers who are committing suicide and homicide after tours of duty down range.

Guys, this is not a joke. War can fuck you up in ways that most people cannot comprehend. The smell and fear of death and the loss of close buddies puts things in a perspective that most people can never fathom. It breaks the average man. We take these young guys, train then, expose them to hell on earth, fuck them up, and discharge them. They need help. While the nation is racking up unprecedented debt, we are simultaneously cutting any services these young men would hope to utilize. 

I am not saying that this young man is not responsible. He is, and he should, and will pay the price. I am simply saying to you all, at the risk of ridicule, that this guy is already dead and has been for some time.

God be with the families.
Vette


----------



## ken Sass (Feb 4, 2013)

ptsd, i don't know vette, i have ptsd and it was always my brothers in arms who helped me thru the tough times. i might have been mad at the world, but not at my brothers. i think more info will come out but it is a tragedy.


----------



## Big Worm (Feb 4, 2013)

Im not saying PTSD isnt real, but seems like another made up disease for a few to get paid.  No doubt there are cases of guys who come back mentally fucked and they deserve help.  But you also have those pieces of shit that want to jump on anything that will pay.  Giving something a name just gives people something to cling to.

Its really sad that this guy had to lose his life for any reason.


----------



## DarksideSix (Feb 4, 2013)

63Vette said:


> Well fuck. There are three dead soldiers ... and forgive me for saying it but Post Traumatic Stress Disorder (PTSD) is probably at the root of this.
> 
> We are bringing home thousands of soldiers with little to no debriefing and turning them loose in "The Real World". They are nowhere near mentally or emotionally prepared for what awaits them..... many snap, some become violent.
> 
> ...



As someone who has been in combat and had suffered from PTSD and survivors guilt, i can tell you that it is no joke!

I'm not jumping on the conspiricy bandwagon with this just yet but it is quite a shock and doesn't quite ad up but truth be told we'll probably never know.

As for Chris Kyle, I was deaply saddend when I found out about this, to go through everything he has been through and make it home, only to be killed like this is just sad.


----------



## 63Vette (Feb 4, 2013)

DarksideSix said:


> As someone who has been in combat and had suffered from PTSD and survivors guilt, i can tell you that it is no joke!
> 
> I'm not jumping on the conspiricy bandwagon with this just yet but it is quite a shock and doesn't quite ad up but truth be told we'll probably never know.
> 
> As for Chris Kyle, I was deaply saddend when I found out about this, to go through everything he has been through and make it home, only to be killed like this is just sad.



I am there too my friend. Never took a days disability for any of it. Anyone who doesn't think PTSD is real is simply wrong. No one needs to serve their country in a theater of war and see the slaughter of innocents to get free money from the US government... the people eating up the welfare rolls are not Vets with PTSD, the vets are living under an overpass or killing themselves or others so they can be within the confines of a regimented system. I will not get in the a dissertation or an argument, I will only promise you with any and all credibility I have that PTSD is real. Everyone certainly does not react to it the same way and many of us manage to work  through it... but it's real, it affects thousands and it destroys MOST of the men (and women) who suffer from it.


DSSix, welcome home. Please know that you are not alone. Some came before you and some will come after you. Remember, freedom isn't free... that's what we are still paying for. Some gave all, all gave some. I appreciate your service and willingness to pay the price, whatever that might be, to help insure freedom, equality and liberty for all.

Much Respect,
Vette


----------



## mattyice (Feb 4, 2013)

Big Worm said:


> Im not saying PTSD isnt real, but seems like another made up disease for a few to get paid.  No doubt there are cases of guys who come back mentally fucked and they deserve help.  But you also have those pieces of shit that want to jump on anything that will pay.  Giving something a name just gives people something to cling to.
> 
> Its really sad that this guy had to lose his life for any reason.



PTSD is very real thing, bro.  I deal with this everyday and has affected every aspect of my life.  The worst feeling is knowing that many people don't believe or understand what you going through.  If you haven't lived through it, you wouldn't understand.


----------



## Big Worm (Feb 4, 2013)

mattyice said:


> PTSD is very real thing, bro.  I deal with this everyday and has affected every aspect of my life.  The worst feeling is knowing that many people don't believe or understand what you going through.  If you haven't lived through it, you wouldn't understand.



I hear ya and like I said, those that need it deserve the help.  

Its just the band wagoners that claim they have issues to get on the payroll.  To me it falls into the same shit as bi polar and ADD and the rest of the shit....People claim it to get money or meds, when the reality of is, they just suck at life.


----------



## Jada (Feb 4, 2013)

Horrible story that jerk that shot the seal needs to get fisted then killed


----------



## ken Sass (Feb 4, 2013)

Big Worm said:


> I hear ya and like I said, those that need it deserve the help.
> 
> Its just the band wagoners that claim they have issues to get on the payroll.  To me it falls into the same shit as bi polar and ADD and the rest of the shit....People claim it to get money or meds, when the reality of is, they just suck at life.


the v.a. does not just hand out the diagnosis of ptsd,


----------



## 63Vette (Feb 4, 2013)

You also do not get PTSD from sitting in a class room. I cannot to save myself make the connection between PTSD and ADD or BiPolar Disorder. No one with PTSD had it before they experienced whatever it was they experienced. I never met anyone who 'benefitted' from PTSD and I sure as hell never met anyone who wanted to have PTSD. I was "cured" 12 years ago.... but I assure you I still have scars, guilt, questions about 'God', nightmares, depression, survivors guilt, and a host of other problems related to PTSD. Fact is, you NEVER get over PTSD. There are things in this world that people should not see or experience if they wish to remain whole. The human mind has its limits and sometimes circumstances pulse beyond those constraints and cause permanent damage. To think that you can destroy your liver, or any other organ, but your mind can somehow remain unaffected when exposed to the extremes of war is simplistic thought and it is incorrect. 

Why would a decorated war hero come back to America and live in a homeless shelter and never speak of the atrocities he has endured? 

Veterans make up the largest percentage of homeless men in America. Why is that? Are they lazy, shiftless, looking for a freebie? Do you think they would have made it through their military service if they were? What happened to them?

No sir... in America today you don't have to pretend to have PTSD after service to get free money from our government ... you can just lay around your section 8 house, chat on your Obama phone, munch on your food stamp paid for chips and dip and vote democrat and politicians will take the money that should be spent on mental care for these vets and use it to bribe and enslave people with no desire for liberty or prosperity for their votes.

"Those who would sacrifice freedom for security deserve neither" Ben Franklin

Respect,
Vette


----------



## corvettels3 (Feb 4, 2013)

63Vette said:


> No sir... in America today you don't have to pretend to have PTSD after service to get free money from our government ... you can just lay around your section 8 house, chat on your Obama phone, munch on your food stamp paid for chips and dip and vote democrat and politicians will take the money that should be spent on mental care for these vets and use it to bribe and enslave people with no desire for liberty or prosperity for their votes.



come on man.. don't turn this into a political statement. 2 vets are dead and somehow you manage to do some Obama bashing. Not cool brother.


----------



## 63Vette (Feb 4, 2013)

corvettels3 said:


> come on man.. don't turn this into a political statement. 2 vets are dead and somehow you manage to do some Obama bashing. Not cool brother.



Out of that entire statement YOU chose to fixate on the political bent. That's my opinion. I'm sure you have one too. I paid for mine and I speak my mind when I feel it is needed. You don't have to like it, or me, or any other opinions I hold.... but for now, it is still my right to hold and speak my mind. So get the fuck over it.

For those who would like to piss me off, here's how: Discount my RIGHT to voice my opinion. I'll fight your ass over that. Amazing how liberals always want to be protected and espouse ridiculous fucking views but when a conservative speaks up they whine like a little bitch.

I am a proud CONSERVATIVE. 
Vette


----------



## JAXNY (Feb 4, 2013)

^^^^^^thank you Vette!!! And I'm 
Right there with you brother!


----------



## PFM (Feb 4, 2013)

DADAWG said:


> i hope the whole story comes out on this .



Yes I hope so too. Problem with news reporting is it's reported by The Media. I don't think we ever know The Truth :-(


----------



## corvettels3 (Feb 4, 2013)

Brother Vette, come down man. I not going to get into a pissing contest with you. Feel free to speak your mind, but that was my personal opinion. Can we squash this now?


----------



## JAXNY (Feb 4, 2013)

PFM said:


> Yes I hope so too. Problem with news reporting is it's reported by The Media. I don't think we ever know The Truth :-(



That's true. Our media is corrupt and
Bias these days. It's hard to believe
Anything from them today, and
That's a shame.


----------



## corvettels3 (Feb 4, 2013)

PTSD is no fucking joke. My little brother came back from Iraq in 06 and let me tell you he is not the same. He was diagnosed with PTSD about a year ago. It took 3 episodes to get this diagnosed. We someone jumps out of a moving car thinking everyone (including family) is trying to kill him, something has gone wrong in the mind.


----------



## 63Vette (Feb 4, 2013)

corvettels3 said:


> Brother Vette, come down man. I not going to get into a pissing contest with you. Feel free to speak your mind, but that was my personal opinion. Can we squash this now?




Consider it squashed. 

Vette


----------



## corvettels3 (Feb 4, 2013)

63Vette said:


> Consider it squashed.
> 
> Vette



can we cuddle now?


----------



## DarksideSix (Feb 4, 2013)

"For those who have fought for it, freedom has a taste that the protected will never know"


----------



## BigGameHunter (Feb 4, 2013)

JAXNY said:


> That's true. Our media is corrupt and
> Bias these days. It's hard to believe
> Anything from them today, and
> That's a shame.



The biggest threat to this country is the media.   God bless whats left of America.
Prayers to the victims and faimlies.


----------



## AlphaD (Feb 4, 2013)

I have not served our country, but I am thankful and respect those men and woman that have to my fullest extent.  What happened here is a horrific scenario, and I am saddened, and my condolences go out to their families.  I will never know what horrible things you brave soldiers have ever been put through, witnessed, or had to do, so I can not understand nor would I try too.  But there is one thing I will say.  This country needs to help the men and woman when the get back with all means necessary.  Why we sit here with the freedom to talk about fitness and training and other shit, these men and woman are defending this liberty.  Instead of Obama pushing a back door Healthcare bill, and all the other liberal shit he touts, he should have been preparing for the soldiers return with mental help, if need be, debriefing time and a Fukin Job.  This guy who did this horrendous act of murder will rightfully get his, and I am not saying he shouldn't. But this liberal ass society needs to remember..... if you want gays in the boy scouts......there is a marine in battle not asking questions, just protecting our rights, even those that are as F'ed up as that.  Help and support the soldiers, by all means necessary.  That is our duty.  Just my rant.  I've been known to be wrong......


----------



## ken Sass (Feb 4, 2013)

ptsd or not, all the other things considered and discussed. the man pulled 4 tours of duty in the suck, most confirmed kills, and was a hero. this is a tragedy


----------



## ken Sass (Feb 5, 2013)

http://i1263.photobucket.com/albums/ii632/1kenhorse/kris_zpsa7cde800.jpg


----------



## Bicepticon (Feb 5, 2013)

Won't Routh be punished under the UCMJ? I think he is still active duty.


----------



## JOMO (Feb 5, 2013)

Bicepticon said:


> Won't Routh be punished under the UCMJ? I think he is still active duty.



He is listed as a reservist. If thats the case im pretty sure he won't fall under the ucmj because he is not federal but state. But could be prosecuted under the Texas code of military justice.


----------



## fognozzle (Feb 6, 2013)

Spongy said:


> I feel like there is a lot more to this story than we are being told.  I'm not a conspiracy kind of guy by any means, but something is off here...



Off? That is putting it mildly. Do a little research and check out all the Navy Seals that have been killed since the death of Bin Ladin *sp Also, check into all the high profile pro gun folks that have met an untimely death. Fire arms manufacturers, media guys, bloggers, etc. Go ahead and call me a conspiracy nut. I don't take it to well when 1+1 =3... I just can't blow that shit off. Something, I fear, is afoot!


----------



## JAXNY (Feb 6, 2013)

fognozzle said:


> Off? That is putting it mildly. Do a little research and check out all the Navy Seals that have been killed since the death of Bin Ladin *sp Also, check into all the high profile pro gun folks that have met an untimely death. Fire arms manufacturers, media guys, bloggers, etc. Go ahead and call me a conspiracy nut. I don't take it to well when 1+1 =3... I just can't blow that shit off. Something, I fear, is afoot!



Interesting.... And this is the problem 
With our nosy media. Nobody needs 
To know this shit. About how we do 
Things involving national security or
Who actualy does what missions. 
Seals, marines, CIA ect.... It just puts
A target on them. 
Nobody needs to know actualy what 
Type of forces killed Bin Ladens Ass!
All as they need to know is that we did
It. 
How does this information benefit the
Average American citizen? It doesn't. 
It only benefits our enemies.


----------



## BigGameHunter (Feb 6, 2013)

JAXNY said:


> Interesting.... And this is the problem
> With our nosy media. Nobody needs
> To know this shit. About how we do
> Things involving national security or
> ...



Or our politicians.  Good for you JAX and FOG NOZ for posting the facts as you know them.


----------

